# Water Mill



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always been intrigued by Water Mills, models and full size, so I am building one. I drew it up in Sketchup, it has also a second building, it has the building with the wheel, to be the wood processing building and the other building connected by small bridge, that building is the assembly building. The drawing is just guide for me I do not always follow the drawings. The building is cut from 16 gauge steel, the steel is cutout on a cnc plasma, that does follow the drawing pictures. I do love laying out buildings in sketchup, so I can see the real perspective. The buildings will set on a hill side, the water will come in on a sluice. Dennis


Water Powered Lumber Mill[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is the river or water pond side, this is 3 stories tall, water wheel will set on the left
Dennis




















Front side, office on the left, freight door on level 1, the opening on the right 2nd level is the freight door that leads to the assembly building, The walk through door above the freight door will have stairs leading to it.











Front side with a retaining wall, and wall around the wheel










Partial group of windows and doors all hand made from acrylic, and glued together with gorrilla super glue
Dennis


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Nice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. Those windows look awesome also. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Speaking of water mills. I remember two shows on Public Telavision. One had to do with a wood working shop that was over 100 years old. It was handed down Generation to Generation All the equipment was run totally by water wheel. They had patters to make stuff that thier grandfathers made. 

Then there was a Mill Turned into a house. The Water Wheel supplied the house with Electric and refrigeration. And pumped water for the house. 
The shaft of the Water Wheel had electric clutches that turned on the Refrigeration compressor when the refrigerator and freezer called for cooling. 

I like Water Mills but they don't fit in the desert.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis; Looks like another beauty!! Can't wait to see the progress. 
A water wheel mill is definitely on my list of thing to do.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for your compliments










Laying out the magic sculpt on the first wall, I want to incorporate stone and brick, this right wall will have slopping dirt. it will slope from the cement floor in the front to the river bottom. I like to mix in the brick within the stone. windows will be installed next.











Windows installed and ready to finish up the stone work.










Notice the brick work in thr middle of the stone, I think I will put a scaffold there with a brick layer laying up the brick, making it look like the stone fell out and the brick was installed it their place Dennis


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Cow, Awesome work.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That's impressive. How long does it take to carve all of that? Do you add any extra for those raised spots?

Do you cut your own acrylic for the windows? 


That looks to be a very heavy building. Hope you have some help to move it outside.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Steel and magic sculpt; it's my firts time to see such a build! Looking good so far. But I was wondering if you are placing the building outside or not. If so, is the sculpt flexible enough to stay in place if the steel expand and schrink with temperature changes?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce 
It takes about 2 evenings 2.5-3 hrs each to do that complete wall. 
I make all my windows on a laser machine, a little cheating but my business owns 2 machines, the greatest toys a modeler could ever hope for 
The building finished will weight around 50 lbs 

Paul 
The building will be outside all the time. The magic sculpt will also expand and contract, It is a plastic type product, I have had 
buildings outside for two years from -7-over 100 and had NO problems, I love the stuff. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

A little out of focused, but you can see the extended stones are added on after the base is all on, I place the base between 1/16-1/8" thick, and then add about 1/16 for the extended stones, I personally think they give alot of carichture to the walls.
I use wadded up tin foil to texture for the stone. There is aproxitmately 1.5 hours of working time from the time the magic sculpt is mixed to the time it has cured. I mix up a batch and place it in place, add the raised stone, and then texture with the tin foil. Then I place some more and do the same proccess, then I start putting the mortor lines, by the time I get through with the first section the second one is ready to create the mortor lines. Dennis 




















Back wall where the water wheel is at, round hole is where the wheel shaft comes out. Dennis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, great work on those walls. Amazing that you have a metal base, it will last forever! You should market the metal pieces as a 'kit'.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is some awesome work. Folks on this forum never ceased to amaze me. Great job. later RJD


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks great! I have not used this product magic sculpt. Will it adhere to plywood, styrene, and foam? Assume it is available at craft and hobby stores. 

And keep posting how-to with pictures. 
Thanks 
Dale


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The building will be outside all the time. The magic sculpt will also expand and contract, It is a plastic type product, I have had 
buildings outside for two years from -7-over 100 and had NO problems, I love the stuff. 

In that case I'm sure I'm gonna give it a try once myself. The result looks great allready (and it's not even painted yet!). 

I second Dale: keep posting how-to with pictures! ;-) 

Paul


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried the magic sculpt on plastic or plexiglas? If so, how does it hold up outside?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I used it on a small plastic building and posted pictures about the time Dennis was building his first train station and he posted some neat pictures. Maybe you look back and find them.

Dennis, one more great job but I wouldn't expect any thing less from you in your buildings.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I used Magic Sculpt on acrylic. This is how it looked when I put it out last spring.










It doesn't look much different now; maybe a bit dirtier is all. It's a neat medium to work in.


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Really nice. Never heard of that stuff, Magic Sculpt. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I buy mine in 10 pound buckets at WASCO http://www.taxidermy.com/ go to M page and about half way down you will see magic sculp 
It will stick to anything but wax paper or powder, like face or talc powder. Jack Verducci has used for over 20 yrs out side. 
It is work, but I love the affects. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Another building I built last year


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Close up of freight Door, acylic that has been given wood graining with a dremel and diluted india ink brushed on and whiped off with paper towel.












Office that has been detailed with large brick and a cement floor, will show up better after it gets painted
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ah, yes! That build I remember! Mashville I believe? 
Was that also build on metal/steel or on wood?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

It is built out of steel, For me that is the easies product to use, because I own a steel fabricating business. Magic sculp can be used over any substrate.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is the wood planked walk way to the water wheel, the retainer wall will have dirt on the outside, the wall looks like railroad ties standing on their ends. 









Close up of the wood planks after it has been wood grained and nail holes added. Dennis
and nail holes.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, that is super cool building modeling. I wish I had your machines to make windows. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

check out the webb site for stone works www.rrstoneworks.com they either have what you need or can make what you need, with a very good price.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Chimneys installed welded to the roof and the acrylic is over the steel tube





















dormers on other side


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

windows with the clear acrylic with the slot cut in to fit over the sill that fits through all the parts to keep everything align up for easy glueing











side view the window pane panel fits in the opening, the outside frame holds the outside while the clear acrylic holds the inside locking the window in place


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

I have watched so many creations over the past few years. And now I know who you are and recieving some of your tools, that makes me green with insperation. 

Shop time, one click away from the twilight zone.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Now comes the roof all the stone work is done. The river side shows where stones have been replaced by brick
Dennis


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

See, you did that while I was typing, Where is your shop?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Front view











view of waterwheel 3.5 inches wide











roof and sluice are next

Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Can't help repeating myself.... BEAUTIFULL!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic! Aside from the marvelous stone work, Your painting technique is really terrific--how do you do it?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Incredible!! Dennis, you are not only a fabricator and craftsman; you are an ARTIST!!! 
I am really going to try these techniques. This Mill is exactly want I had in mind for my 16 foot wall falls. 
I am impressed by "weld-on" chimneys. I have had so many fall off of various building. 
You have demonstrated that realistic buildings are not small and really should reflect the appropriate size. 
Don't stop!!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Kent
My business is in southwest Mo. Mount Vernon, any modeler is welcome if you are ever going down I44, I am 2 miles off 44 half way between OK. State line and Springfield.

Thanks for all the compliments, Richard, I feel privaledged getting a compliment from you, I have always felt you as a top quality modeler, not thinking anything less of anybody else, but I have seen and studied Richards pictures alot, I feel when modelers display lots of photos it always inspires others to try new techniques, and achieve new models that help promote the hobby.

A little disappointed the photos of the mill does not show the real effects of the stone work.
I am thinking of offering the national convention to do a clinic on magic sculp, also thinking of producing a detailed video of how to do it,
PLEASE LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS. 

Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

also thinking of producing a detailed video of how to do it, 
PLEASE LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS. 

I think that would be a great idea!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,

Make a DVD, and take a bunch with you to the convention. Do the clinic, but be sure to put a stack of DVD's on the table -- you can conclude your demo with "Oh by the way...







" . You'll be sold out in minutes!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

That looks very nice. I suspect that the real effects of the stone work will be best shown when you take some pictures outside in natural light.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis....you are some kinda modeler. I've seen your station up close and personal at the NGRC. It was magnificent...and this mill looks it's equal if not more magnificent.


I think a Magic Sculp class is a great idea....especially since I plan to go to Tacoma. Learning a new technique is always good. One thing it seems you can do with that stuff is make irregular and slightly curved sections. Even using foam...irregular surfaces are tough unless you're really into digging a lot of foam out.

You also like Lexel as your favorite glue. Can you tell me why? It just looks like expensive GE Silastic.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found a listin for Magic Scupt in 1 and 5 pound quantities.

Could you please tell me how much magic sculpt you used on your building?

How difficult is it to use?

After mixing, how long do you have to work with it before it sets up?

Thanks,

Jonn


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike
I have been burnt with GE silicone, we used to use alot of it in my business, had a few failures with the silicone. I used another brand of silicone to put wood single on a small building, it held together to the wood, but released to the steel.
since usind the Lexel I have never had A failure, Burn me once shame on you, burn me twice shame on ME. Only $1.50 more expensive per tube. with that cost difference, and no failure its worth it for me. I also like how it works better 
than silicone, and another fact I love about it, It doesd not have the odor that silicone has.

John there is about 14 pounds, you ask is it easy, well computer programing is easy for some people, But yet for me to do it







, it would be easier for me to sprout wings and fly. For me Magic Sculp is easy, and get very satisfying results,
it looks quite abit better now than my first couple buildings UP CLOSE. Some people use the ten foot rule, and that is cool, but I put these buildings on my layout where people can get right up to them, and they do. The more I use magic sculp
the better I like it. A person has 2 hours of time to work the product, less in the summer, in dryer heat. It takes about 2 hours to 1.5 square ft, with about 30 minutes of wait time. I done a clinic for a local club, I used a 1.32 scale plastic building
and changed it to a 1.22 scale. This building was not usable for me, but turned it into a usable structure. This stuff can be used on any type of foam product, even the sign board, and all wood products. The one thing that is a must, is it must
be rigid enough to push this product onto without flexing, I place the product between 1/16-1/8 inch thick on the walls. This product is absolutely water proof, so on a wood base it would be great. Even plexiglass would be a great substrate.
Thanks Guys for your questions.
Dennis


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Dennis, 

Wow what a great job! Can't wait to see it at the show. Are we going to see you at the Kansas Show at the end of June? I hope so I'll try to call you if you don't call me first.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

love your work. the brick-to-stone transitioning is a nice touch. 

I may have missed it but do you plan to add a real water feature to the water wheel and how?


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh boy...another idea to try out! The results look fantastic when you do it....don't think they will be quite that good under my workings...but worth a try for sure. Never fails to amaze me on what one can learn from these forum threads.....wonderful! See....you can teach an old dog new tricks!!!








Your building looks just great....and thanks for the lesson...............Garry NCGRR


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes it will have a sluice bringing in the water, the sluice is 3 inches wide with a Y gate to take the water off the wheel so the water can keep running. 
Thanks for the compliments, If you are going to the National convention I will be giving a double clinic on the techniques of magic sculp. 
Dennis


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic work, once again! I really love using real rock on my buildings but the things you've done make Magic Sculp look very tempting!


----------



## SirSimon (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice work Dennis - my congrats.

I have been using Stucco for the outside of my buildings to give it that stone look, however I have been unable to pefect
the detailed brickwork you have done on this model. Would you care to share the secret or technique used. Would help
me with my constructions.

Thank you
Simon


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I think page 1 of this thread explains it in great detail.... or come to the National Garden Railway Convention in Tacoma, WA for a 2 hour clinic on Thrusday August 5 from 7pm to 9pm.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Dick 
Dennis


----------

